# Layout erstellen ?



## Flöle (6. Januar 2004)

Hi wollte mal von euch wissen , wie und mit welchen programm ich z.B. so ein Layout erstellen kann ? http://www.case-heaven.de/:rolleyes:


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. Januar 2004)

Da war sicher nicht nur ein Programm beteiligt. Photoshop war höchstwahscheinlich dabei.

tirolausserfern


----------



## fhr (10. Februar 2004)

ob's auch irgendwo tutorials extra für web-layout's gibt

ich mein es gibt zwar ein paar gute tutorials für z.B. Slices...
aber wie bauen die diese verdammt gut aussehenden grafiken ?

dafür müsste es mal ein tutorial geben....

Ich kenn mich jetzt schon relativ gut mit Photoshop aus... habs natürlich original  und da ist das Handbuch dabei... aber in diesem Thema hat es mich auch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht....

vielleicht kennt ihr ja ein paar gute tutorials die sich mal auf anspruchsvolle Web-Layouts beziehen....


----------



## R@MBO (11. Februar 2004)

*Layout*

Hmm,

mit so einigen progs... wie zbs.

Paint Shop Pro (jasc)

Fireworks (macromedia)

Photoshop (Adobe)

dieses Layout bekommst du auch mit der Mittlerwiele kostenlosen version
Paint Shop Pro 5 locker hin.


----------



## fhr (14. Februar 2004)

cool, danke..

wenn Sie kostenlos ist werd ich Sie mir gleich mal saugen... und auf die Suche nach tutorials machen....  

mal schauen was bei rauskommt ... ;-)


----------



## byris (16. Februar 2004)

_ob's auch irgendwo tutorials extra für web-layout's gibt_ 

Hi fhr,

ich glaube, ich habe hier einen vielleicht interessanten Link für Dich:

http://www.thewebmachine.com/

Von dort aus kommst du auch noch zu anderen Webgrafik-Tutorials-Seiten.

So long...

byris


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

bzgl. tutorials: du kannst dir ja mit mehreren verschiedenen tutorials helfen und die dann zu z.b. einem banner zusammenbasteln...


----------



## fhr (18. Februar 2004)

cool.. danke.. werd gleich mal in die Seite reinschauen...

hatte mir auch schon ein paar Seiten ergoogelt... ;-) 

danke für die tips.. mal schauen was draus wird...  

p.s.: hab mir Paint Shop mal gesaugt.. gefehlt mir richtig gut...


----------

